# Upgrade to 625; Band stacking?



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

I’ve been eyeing Direct TV’s offer of a free dual tuner recording unit, along with a free install.

Yesterday, I called Dish and asked if they had a comparable offer—NO.

When I asked what department I should ask for, if I had a Direct system installed, to cancel Dish, the CSR transferred me to a “Specialist”.

After getting a run around from the Specialist, he offered a 625 with a $5 monthly rental and $50 for installation. I balked at the $50 and pointed out Direct did not charge a monthly rental.

The Specialist claimed Dish had to run a second feed from the LNBF. 

It is my understanding that only “Legacy” systems need an extra feedline. Signals from both 119 and 110 are simultaneously sent to the block converter. Then Dish uses what they call band stacking, stacking the all Left Hand signals in one band, and then stacking all the Right Hand signals on top of that band. Hence the sat feed runs from about 1Ghz to 2Ghz.

As a result, to feed a dual tuner, the signal is simply split into two equal signals.

I’ve tried downloading a 522/625 manual, no luck.

In the past, Dish people have given me some wild stories—I only believe what I can verify.

Can anyone verify how Dish’s current LNBF work with dual tuners?

Thanks

Bob


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Legacy gives you one band from one satellite at one time on one cable.

DishPro gives you BOTH bands from one satellite at one time on one cable.

DishProPlus gives you either band from one satellite and either band from the same or another satellite in your system allowing two tuners on a DP+ receiver to share the same cable.

Unless your LNB is a "DishProPlus" model or you have a DPP44 switch you will be running two cables to your dual tuner receiver.

JL


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

A longer explanation is at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/217. The concepts in James' nutshell version are really the basis for understanding Dish LNB/switch configurations. The rest is just details.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank You

Bob


----------

